# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  اقتل بطؤ جهاز الكمبيوتر بهذه الأداة

## أسيل بشار

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
هل تباطأ الكمبيوتر في الآونة الأخيرة ؟ هل شعرت بنفاذ صبر عند جلوسك امام جهاز الكمبيوتر ، غضبان ، متشنج...
وانت تحدق في الشاشة ؟ إذا كنت تعترف هذا ، لا داعي للذعر! هناك العديد من الأسباب لبطء جهاز الكمبيوتر ويمكن 
ان يكون أبطأ مع مرور الوقت . هذا يعني فقط ان جهاز الكمبيوتر يحتاج مساعدة مهنية! SLOW-PCfighter 
يستخدم أحدث التكنولوجيات المتاحة لتحليل الأخطاء وتسريع بطء جهاز الكمبيوتر. يسعى SLOW-PCfighter 
لإزالة جميع المداخل الغير مستخدمة في السجل من فشل تنصيب او ازالة البرامج ، اسراع انطلاق ويندوز بالصفة المثلى....  *Features*: 
* Extend the life of your PC
* SLOW-PCfighter is fast and easy to use
* SLOW-PCfighter helps to avoid system failure
* Slow-PCfighter gets your system back in shape and running at
 maximum speed   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك حبيبي.......

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا اختي اسيل

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27



----------


## EZEL

برنامج مميز في هذا المجال و أستعمله شخصيا , شكرا لك

----------

